# 1880s Beaufont Beer Bottle



## FlaskMan (Jul 24, 2012)

This find caught me off guard. I had gathered around 50 bottles from the 1930s-1950s and decided to start digging. About 4 inches below the ground I found this 1880s Beer Bottle. I am puzzled how it got there. However, I did find some 1890s medicine bottles on the surface as well, so maybe the spot is older than I thought. 

 On the top: Beaufont Trademark Registered

 On the Bottom: Richmond, VA The Beaufont Bottling Company co.


----------



## epackage (Jul 24, 2012)

What makes you think it's from the 1880's??? I see a 1920's crown top...


----------



## Bixel (Jul 24, 2012)

I cant tell 100%, but this looks like a crown top?? If so, it isnt an 1880s beer, but at least after turn of the century. It also looks machine made??


----------



## FlaskMan (Jul 24, 2012)

Ah crap... Sorry I messed up guys... I typed it into google and found a few sites suggesting it was from the 1880s. My research probably proved me wrong.

 Here are the two sites I looked at as reference:

 http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/beaufont-co-1880s-beer-bottle-stopper-127478172
 http://www.etsy.com/listing/69226926/vintage-beaufont-beer-bottle-richmond-va

 Sorry again fellas, Im a bit new to this... 

 Also, wasn't the prohibition in the 1920s? So it can't be a beer bottle... it must be something else.


----------



## Bixel (Jul 24, 2012)

Could also be a soda. With the words "bottling company" it makes me think soda. When VA went dry, they probably switched and started making soda, which was common for breweries of the day.

 Dont worry about messing up. As a new person to the hobby, you will mess up. Just make sure you do your research, and get dredible sources, and soon you will be well on your way.


----------



## FlaskMan (Jul 24, 2012)

Ah, you were right Bixel. Found the same bottle listed as a soda bottle on Ebay. Thanks for the help guys!

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-Beaufont-Co-Embossed-Soda-Bottle-Richmond-Va-1926-/261068243020?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cc8e1404c#ht_1058wt_905


----------



## botlguy (Jul 24, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Bixel
> Dont worry about messing up. As a new person to the hobby, you will mess up. Just make sure you do your research, and get dredible sources, and soon you will be well on your way.


 Hey Kyle. Do I qualify as one of those "dredible" sources? Some folks on this forum dread it when I post. [][][]


----------



## madman (Jul 24, 2012)

hey flaskman i think ive got one dated 1929, dug it in virginia, i think there soda, neat bottles i just cant seem to find one thats not all beat up


----------



## FlaskMan (Jul 24, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  madman
> 
> hey flaskman i think ive got one dated 1929, dug it in virginia, i think there soda, neat bottles i just cant seem to find one thats not all beat up


 

 I agree! Mine is pretty beat up as well, it seems like there was bubbles in some of the embossed lettering and odd formations of bubbles in some parts of the glass, knicks every here and there also

 It is a nice bottle, I like the color and the arched letters


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 25, 2012)

Hey FlaskMan,

 I would not rely too much on the dating ability of folks selling stuff on fleabay or etsy. [8D]  

 Crown caps came on the scene first in 1892. I would recommend that you make an extended visit to Bill Lindsey's great Bottle site, to enhance your glass knowledge.






 "From the Chesterfield historical society- This area was originally called Crow Spring and later renamed Beaufont (French for â€œbeautiful springâ€) by its purchaser, James Robertson, when he bought it in 1895. Robertson developed it commercially the following year and called his company the â€œBeaufont Lithia Springs Company.â€ Why Lithia? If you look the word up, you find that it is a derivative of the Greek word, â€œlithosâ€ meaning â€œstone.â€ From the stones of granite at Beaufont came water that was promoted as having special therapeutic properties...

 Back at Beaufont, Mr. Robertson and his son were taking their spring water downtown by horse team. From there it was shipped to cities such as Washington, Philadelphia, and New York. The company changed hands in 1916 and business boomed during Prohibition. The new owner, Frederick Sitterding Sr., added six to eight flavors of carbonated beverage to his inventory. These â€œsoft drinksâ€ led to the formation of a sister company, Climax Beverages. Mr. Sitterding owned another company called The Home Brewery, which joined forces with Beaufont Springs, adding a brewery and ice plant to the joint venture which lasted until 1933. By then, municipal water systems had improved to the point where bottled water was not in such demand and the water bottling part of the business was shut down in 1940..." From.

 There may be date codes on or near the base of your Beaufont, that might allow you to better date your bottle.

 They also bottled Giant:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Lot # 532.


----------

